# [SOLVED] Part-time internet

## pusherprop

I have my wired Gentoo box set up with a static IP, while my various wireless devices use dhcp, into my trusty Linksys WRT54GS.  

My problem is with the wired box which connects to the internet just fine while I'm in the KDE desktop, but the connection fails when I logout to the command line.  A ping request comes back: "ping: unknown host www.gentoo.org", so it appears something is getting lost in the routing information, but I'm at a loss to find it.

I've looked at routes and addresses using tools from iproute2 and I can't see any difference whether the box is inside of KDE or outside. Which is as it should be if I understand what's going on.  So I'm looking for suggestions if anyone has an idea what's getting lost.

Here are my settings in conf.d/net:

     config_eth2="192.168.1.15 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

     routes_eth2="default via 192.168.1.1"

     dns_servers_eth2="8.8.8.8"

As I said these settings work fine in one case, but not the other.Last edited by pusherprop on Sat Sep 24, 2011 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

DNS-wise what really matters is contents of /etc/resolv.conf. Are you using some widget in KDE that manages this file in it's own way?

----------

## pusherprop

/etc/resolv.conf holds:

# Generated by net-scripts for interface eth2

nameserver 8.8.8.8

which is rewritten whenever /etc/init.d/net.eth2 start.   This doesn't change if I'm in bash or KDE.

I'm wondering if the extra authorization step in startx might be the difference.  Otherwise KDE just uses the settings it gets from the OS.

----------

## pusherprop

I'm disappointed no one seems to know why Bash doesn't see the the system network settings.  It's obvious I would never have gotten Gentoo installed without use of the command line and Portage, so something has changed since then.  I'm thinking it might have been around the time of the new baselayout system, but perhaps someone more knowledgeable could address this?

I've tried different revisions of Bash, and different USE settings,  but nothing corrects the connection problem.  I conclude the problem is somewhere other than Bash.

I backup my /home and /root files regularly so the last resort is to do a fresh install of Gentoo.  Kinda sad when it comes to this.

----------

## Hu

In the failure case, what is the output of strace -tt dig www.google.com?

----------

## pusherprop

I wasn't familiar with strace or dig, so I've learned something new.  Here is the output of  "strace -tt dig www.google.org"    Down around step 159667 I could watch dig attempting to make the connection, but it timed out every time.  Hope this helps.

13:27:46.153156 execve("/usr/bin/dig", ["dig", "www.google.com"], [/* 39 vars */]) = 0

13:27:46.153360 brk(0)                  = 0x14a2000

13:27:46.153393 mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce5ff000

13:27:46.153423 access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.153460 open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY) = 3

13:27:46.153484 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=178152, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.153516 mmap(NULL, 178152, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0x7f71ce5d3000

13:27:46.153535 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.153561 open("/usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

13:27:46.153585 read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\300T\6\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

13:27:46.153612 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0555, st_size=1715744, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.153642 mmap(NULL, 3826112, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f71ce03c000

13:27:46.153663 mprotect(0x7f71ce1bc000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

13:27:46.153685 mmap(0x7f71ce3bc000, 143360, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x180000) = 0x7f71ce3bc000

13:27:46.153712 mmap(0x7f71ce3df000, 12736, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce3df000

13:27:46.153737 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.153764 open("/usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

13:27:46.153789 read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\260\370\2\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

13:27:46.153814 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1360224, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.153842 mmap(NULL, 3460824, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f71cdcef000

13:27:46.153862 mprotect(0x7f71cde32000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

13:27:46.153883 mmap(0x7f71ce031000, 40960, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x142000) = 0x7f71ce031000

13:27:46.153909 mmap(0x7f71ce03b000, 3800, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce03b000

13:27:46.153933 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.153956 open("/lib64/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

13:27:46.153979 read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0000\356\1\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

13:27:46.154005 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1440976, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.154032 mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce5d2000

13:27:46.154056 mmap(NULL, 3549320, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f71cd98c000

13:27:46.154076 mprotect(0x7f71cdae6000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

13:27:46.154098 mmap(0x7f71cdce5000, 20480, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x159000) = 0x7f71cdce5000

13:27:46.154123 mmap(0x7f71cdcea000, 18568, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71cdcea000

13:27:46.154148 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.154170 open("/lib64/libdl.so.2", O_RDONLY) = 3

13:27:46.154194 read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\360\r\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

13:27:46.154219 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14512, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.154256 mmap(NULL, 2109696, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f71cd788000

13:27:46.154277 mprotect(0x7f71cd78a000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

13:27:46.154299 mmap(0x7f71cd98a000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x2000) = 0x7f71cd98a000

13:27:46.154325 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.154348 open("/lib64/libz.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

13:27:46.154372 read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0`#\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

13:27:46.154397 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=96632, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.154425 mmap(NULL, 2191856, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f71cd570000

13:27:46.154446 mprotect(0x7f71cd586000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

13:27:46.154468 mmap(0x7f71cd786000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x16000) = 0x7f71cd786000

13:27:46.154495 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.154522 open("/usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.46", O_RDONLY) = 3

13:27:46.154546 read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\200\33\4\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

13:27:46.154576 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1372832, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.154604 mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce5d1000

13:27:46.154627 mmap(NULL, 3480064, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f71cd21e000

13:27:46.154647 mprotect(0x7f71cd35c000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

13:27:46.154668 mmap(0x7f71cd55b000, 73728, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x13d000) = 0x7f71cd55b000

13:27:46.154694 mmap(0x7f71cd56d000, 10752, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71cd56d000

13:27:46.154719 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.154743 open("/lib64/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 3

13:27:46.154767 read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\300\\\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

13:27:46.154792 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=131371, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.154820 mmap(NULL, 2208672, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f71cd002000

13:27:46.154841 mprotect(0x7f71cd019000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

13:27:46.154862 mmap(0x7f71cd218000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x16000) = 0x7f71cd218000

13:27:46.154888 mmap(0x7f71cd21a000, 13216, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71cd21a000

13:27:46.154912 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.154938 open("/lib64/libm.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

13:27:46.154961 read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\0?\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

13:27:46.154986 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=522368, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.155014 mmap(NULL, 2617576, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f71ccd82000

13:27:46.155035 mprotect(0x7f71cce01000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

13:27:46.155055 mmap(0x7f71cd000000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x7e000) = 0x7f71cd000000

13:27:46.155082 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.155107 open("/usr/lib64/libicudata.so.46", O_RDONLY) = 3

13:27:46.155132 read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\320\2\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

13:27:46.155158 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=15196800, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.155185 mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce5d0000

13:27:46.155208 mmap(NULL, 17293312, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f71cbd04000

13:27:46.155228 mprotect(0x7f71ccb82000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

13:27:46.155257 mmap(0x7f71ccd81000, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xe7d000) = 0x7f71ccd81000

13:27:46.155282 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.155306 open("/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/libstdc++.so.6", O_RDONLY) = 3

13:27:46.155336 read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0\0\244\5\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

13:27:46.155361 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1056208, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.155391 mmap(NULL, 3235896, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f71cb9ed000

13:27:46.155411 mprotect(0x7f71cbae6000, 2097152, PROT_NONE) = 0

13:27:46.155432 mmap(0x7f71cbce6000, 36864, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0xf9000) = 0x7f71cbce6000

13:27:46.155458 mmap(0x7f71cbcef000, 81976, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71cbcef000

13:27:46.155483 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.155508 open("/lib64/libgcc_s.so.1", O_RDONLY) = 3

13:27:46.155531 read(3, "\177ELF\2\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0>\0\1\0\0\0`-\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 832) = 832

13:27:46.155556 fstat(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=92368, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.155584 mmap(NULL, 2188280, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0x7f71cb7d6000

13:27:46.155605 mprotect(0x7f71cb7ec000, 2093056, PROT_NONE) = 0

13:27:46.155627 mmap(0x7f71cb9eb000, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x15000) = 0x7f71cb9eb000

13:27:46.155654 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.155680 mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce5cf000

13:27:46.155728 mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce5ce000

13:27:46.155752 mmap(NULL, 8192, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce5cc000

13:27:46.155776 arch_prctl(ARCH_SET_FS, 0x7f71ce5cc720) = 0

13:27:46.155808 mprotect(0x7f71cb9eb000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.156423 mprotect(0x7f71cbce6000, 28672, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.156450 mprotect(0x7f71ccd81000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.156474 mprotect(0x7f71cd000000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.156506 mprotect(0x7f71cd218000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.156619 mprotect(0x7f71cd55b000, 65536, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.156645 mprotect(0x7f71cd786000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.156672 mprotect(0x7f71cd98a000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.156731 mprotect(0x7f71cdce5000, 16384, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.156848 mprotect(0x7f71ce031000, 32768, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.157044 mprotect(0x7f71ce3bc000, 102400, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.157081 mprotect(0x78e000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.157106 mprotect(0x7f71ce600000, 4096, PROT_READ) = 0

13:27:46.157126 munmap(0x7f71ce5d3000, 178152) = 0

13:27:46.157151 set_tid_address(0x7f71ce5cc9f0) = 13152

13:27:46.157169 set_robust_list(0x7f71ce5cca00, 0x18) = 0

13:27:46.157186 futex(0x7fff3be752ac, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 0

13:27:46.157207 futex(0x7fff3be752ac, FUTEX_WAIT_BITSET_PRIVATE|FUTEX_CLOCK_REALTIME, 1, NULL, 7f71ce5cc720) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

13:27:46.157233 rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0x7f71cd007b40, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_SIGINFO, 0x7f71cd0112f0}, NULL, 8) = 0

13:27:46.157276 rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {0x7f71cd007bd0, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_RESTART|SA_SIGINFO, 0x7f71cd0112f0}, NULL, 8) = 0

13:27:46.157302 rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RTMIN RT_1], NULL, 8) = 0

13:27:46.157326 getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

13:27:46.157403 rt_sigaction(SIGINT, {0x52f8a0, ~[RTMIN RT_1], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f71cd9be060}, NULL, 8) = 0

13:27:46.157433 rt_sigaction(SIGTERM, {0x52f8a0, ~[RTMIN RT_1], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f71cd9be060}, NULL, 8) = 0

13:27:46.157459 rt_sigaction(SIGPIPE, {SIG_IGN, ~[RTMIN RT_1], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f71cd9be060}, NULL, 8) = 0

13:27:46.157485 rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, {SIG_DFL, ~[RTMIN RT_1], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f71cd9be060}, NULL, 8) = 0

13:27:46.157513 rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [HUP INT TERM], NULL, 8) = 0

13:27:46.157537 socket(PF_INET, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 3

13:27:46.157565 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.157588 socket(PF_INET6, SOCK_STREAM, IPPROTO_IP) = 3

13:27:46.157611 getsockname(3, {sa_family=AF_INET6, sin6_port=htons(0), inet_pton(AF_INET6, "::", &sin6_addr), sin6_flowinfo=0, sin6_scope_id=0}, [28]) = 0

13:27:46.157636 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.157658 socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0) = 3

13:27:46.157678 close(3)                = 0

13:27:46.157732 brk(0)                  = 0x14a2000

13:27:46.157751 brk(0x14c3000)          = 0x14c3000

13:27:46.157809 mmap(NULL, 266240, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce58b000

13:27:46.157979 epoll_create(64)        = 3

13:27:46.158011 brk(0x14e6000)          = 0x14e6000

13:27:46.158058 open("/usr/share/locale/C/libdst.cat", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.158088 open("/usr/share/locale/C/LC_MESSAGES/libdst.cat", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.158113 open("/usr/share/locale/C/libdst.cat", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.158137 open("/usr/share/locale/C/LC_MESSAGES/libdst.cat", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.158165 open("/usr/share/locale/C/libisc.cat", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.158189 open("/usr/share/locale/C/LC_MESSAGES/libisc.cat", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.158214 open("/usr/share/locale/C/libisc.cat", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.158237 open("/usr/share/locale/C/LC_MESSAGES/libisc.cat", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.158321 open("/etc/ssl/openssl.cnf", O_RDONLY) = 4

13:27:46.158364 fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=10819, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.158394 mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce5fe000

13:27:46.158415 read(4, "#\n# OpenSSL example configuratio"..., 4096) = 4096

13:27:46.158533 read(4, "Netscape crash on BMPStrings or "..., 4096) = 4096

13:27:46.158627 read(4, "nterpreting an end user certific"..., 4096) = 2627

13:27:46.158692 read(4, "", 4096)       = 0

13:27:46.158715 close(4)                = 0

13:27:46.158734 munmap(0x7f71ce5fe000, 4096) = 0

13:27:46.158855 open("/usr/share/locale/C/libdns.cat", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.158881 open("/usr/share/locale/C/LC_MESSAGES/libdns.cat", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.158906 open("/usr/share/locale/C/libdns.cat", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.158930 open("/usr/share/locale/C/LC_MESSAGES/libdns.cat", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.158975 open("/root/.digrc", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:27:46.159021 open("/etc/resolv.conf", O_RDONLY) = 4

13:27:46.159048 fstat(4, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=69, ...}) = 0

13:27:46.159076 mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce5fe000

13:27:46.159096 read(4, "# Generated by net-scripts for i"..., 4096) = 69

13:27:46.159125 read(4, "", 4096)       = 0

13:27:46.159144 close(4)                = 0

13:27:46.159162 munmap(0x7f71ce5fe000, 4096) = 0

13:27:46.159195 rt_sigaction(SIGHUP, {0x52f8b0, ~[RTMIN RT_1], SA_RESTORER, 0x7f71cd9be060}, NULL, 8) = 0

13:27:46.159288 brk(0x150f000)          = 0x150f000

13:27:46.159369 socket(PF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM, IPPROTO_UDP) = 4

13:27:46.159396 fcntl(4, F_DUPFD, 20)   = 20

13:27:46.159416 close(4)                = 0

13:27:46.159435 fcntl(20, F_GETFL)      = 0x2 (flags O_RDWR)

13:27:46.159453 fcntl(20, F_SETFL, O_RDWR|O_NONBLOCK) = 0

13:27:46.159473 uname({sys="Linux", node="luke", ...}) = 0

13:27:46.159515 setsockopt(20, SOL_SOCKET, SO_TIMESTAMP, [1], 4) = 0

13:27:46.159538 setsockopt(20, SOL_IP, IP_MTU_DISCOVER, [0], 4) = 0

13:27:46.159560 getsockopt(20, SOL_SOCKET, SO_RCVBUF, [116736], [4]) = 0

13:27:46.159584 bind(20, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(0), sin_addr=inet_addr("0.0.0.0")}, 16) = 0

13:27:46.159617 recvmsg(20, 0x7fff3be74fd0, 0) = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

13:27:46.159642 epoll_ctl(3, EPOLL_CTL_ADD, 20, {EPOLLIN, {u32=20, u64=20}}) = 0

13:27:46.159667 sendmsg(20, {msg_name(16)={sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(53), sin_addr=inet_addr("192.168.1.1")}, msg_iov(1)=[{"\26#\1\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\3www\6google\3com\0\0\1\0\1", 32}], msg_controllen=0, msg_flags=0}, 0) = 32

13:27:46.159713 epoll_wait(3, {}, 64, 0) = 0

13:27:46.159734 epoll_wait(3, {}, 64, 5000) = 0

13:27:51.159288 epoll_wait(3, {}, 64, 1) = 0

13:27:51.160290 sendmsg(20, {msg_name(16)={sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(53), sin_addr=inet_addr("192.168.1.1")}, msg_iov(1)=[{"\26#\1\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\3www\6google\3com\0\0\1\0\1", 32}], msg_controllen=0, msg_flags=0}, 0) = 32

13:27:51.160339 epoll_wait(3, {}, 64, 0) = 0

13:27:51.160359 epoll_wait(3, {}, 64, 5000) = 0

13:27:56.160475 sendmsg(20, {msg_name(16)={sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(53), sin_addr=inet_addr("192.168.1.1")}, msg_iov(1)=[{"\26#\1\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\3www\6google\3com\0\0\1\0\1", 32}], msg_controllen=0, msg_flags=0}, 0) = 32

13:27:56.160525 epoll_wait(3, {}, 64, 0) = 0

13:27:56.160545 epoll_wait(3, {}, 64, 5000) = 0

13:28:01.160464 epoll_wait(3, {}, 64, 1) = 0

13:28:01.161288 fstat(1, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0600, st_rdev=makedev(4, 1), ...}) = 0

13:28:01.161323 ioctl(1, SNDCTL_TMR_TIMEBASE or TCGETS, {B38400 opost isig icanon echo ...}) = 0

13:28:01.161356 mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f71ce5fe000

13:28:01.161381 write(1, "\n", 1)       = 1

13:28:01.161698 write(1, "; <<>> DiG 9.7.3 <<>> www.google"..., 37) = 37

13:28:01.162017 write(1, ";; global options: +cmd\n", 24) = 24

13:28:01.162343 write(1, ";; connection timed out; no serv"..., 53) = 53

13:28:01.162675 epoll_ctl(3, EPOLL_CTL_DEL, 20, {EPOLLIN, {u32=20, u64=20}}) = 0

13:28:01.162697 epoll_ctl(3, EPOLL_CTL_DEL, 20, {EPOLLOUT, {u32=20, u64=20}}) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

13:28:01.162718 close(20)               = 0

13:28:01.162750 kill(13152, SIGTERM)    = 0

13:28:01.162769 --- SIGTERM (Terminated) @ 0 (0) ---

13:28:01.162780 rt_sigreturn(0xf)       = 0

13:28:01.162818 close(3)                = 0

13:28:01.162849 brk(0x14ec000)          = 0x14ec000

13:28:01.162904 brk(0x14eb000)          = 0x14eb000

13:28:01.162933 munmap(0x7f71ce58b000, 266240) = 0

13:28:01.162979 exit_group(9)           = ?Last edited by pusherprop on Fri Sep 23, 2011 11:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

You should use a code tag to suppress smilies in generated output.

Based on that output, it looks like your nameserver has been changed to 192.168.1.1, and that the machine at that address is not providing DNS resolution to you.  Since you previously said that you use the nameserver 8.8.8.8, that indicates something is inappropriately rewriting your resolv.conf file.  Does the modification time on resolv.conf correspond to when you logged out of KDE?  If you logout of KDE, then restart net.eth2, does that reset your resolv.conf back to 8.8.8.8?  Are you running any KDE-specific tools that might try to manage your network connection for you?

----------

## pusherprop

Sorry for the confusion.  I changed the nameserver from Google (8.8.8.8) back to the router gateway (192.168.1.1) because going out to Google was much slower in looking up addresses.  The router gateway is set to use OpenDNS.  This had no bearing on the problem of Bash and the missing internet connections.  Both nameservers work just fine in the desktop. 

I see I should have checked "Disable Smiles in this post" to suppress the smiley faces.  They must code to some non-printing character.  Seems the default setting should go the other way, but now I know.

----------

## Hu

The trace shows that dig never received an answer from your router.  Either the router is configured to refuse service or your machine has raised a firewall to block the answer.

You can use the code tag to disable smilies for a section of the post, which will also make it use a different font and color scheme.

----------

## pusherprop

Here's another piece of information on the problem.  Although the Gentoo box must be set up with static addresses for internal network purposes, I set it up for dynamic addressing to see what would happen.  Here's what happens now when I run /etc/init.d/net.eth2 restart:

  In Bash no connection is made with the router and no IP address is assigned -- no internet

  In KDE connection is made and IP address is assigned -- normal internet

This changes the focus away from the nameserver issue into one of basic connections.  So now I'll be changing cables, and I have a second ethernet port.  I'll report back after that.

----------

## pusherprop

Swapping out the ethernet card restored full connectivity to my Gentoo box.  Perhaps I should have looked at this much earlier, but I've never seen this type of card fail in such a peculiar manner.  Usually it's intermittent, or not at all.  Thanks to all of you who offered assistance.  At least I know more about IP addresses and routes, strace, and dig than before.  Gentoo is like going back to school.

----------

